# Raised panel router bits in shaper



## TechTeacher04 (Mar 17, 2014)

I apologize if this has been posted before, has anyone cut raised panels using 1/2" router style raised panel bits with a shaper and router but adapter. Based on speed recommendations I should be fine, I am curious what others have tried and how their results are. I have a G1035 1-1/2hp shaper in my home shop for personal hobby type use. I have both the 1/2 and 3/4" spindles and the 1/4&1/2" adapter. Will a freud router type bit work or should I just order shaper cutters? I appreciate an insights or advice, thank you


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

it would would work if you have the interchangeable collet spindle.

changing it out is simple, but installing a proper cutter is much simpler

buy the raised panel cutter,,,,,,you ll be happier


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I use router bits in my shaper with no problem. Works well.


----------

